# GMR Miamisburg



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Heard from the guy at Crawdaddy's there is good fishing with easy accesss here. I have to use a cane to walk and am looking for a place I can get into with the chance of catching some nice channel or flathead. I can get by with a decent foot path and small, not too steep hills.

He was kinda busy when we were talking so I didn't ask for details. Which side of the river, about where at? It will be just me and the wife, so safety is also a concern.

Any other places you guys know with easy access would be greatly apperciated. I am in Troy and willing to travel  Thanks,

Mike


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck. The guys at Crawdaddys are great, great absouletely great, I ahve know then for a long time, HOWEVER "They've been catching lots down in the river by Tipp City or Miamisburg & Kiser lake" for about 7 years now!  

They have caught Zero, zilch, notda single Flathead out of the river. Ever. I take that bac, the old man may have, but his son, who is a big Catfisherman was telling me the other day. He's a big time $ fisherman 2 paylakes. I know hes released lots of Flatheads into the GMR from paylakes. 

I fyour looking for a nice relaxing spot to fish w/ some possibilities for channel cats, get some liver, shrimp, cut shad, cut bluegills, & head to Taylorsville Reserve, havent heard of Flatheads there, but there are Bullheads & Channells or head down St Rt 202 (go past Elderbeerman, Lowes, etc...) go outside Huber, until you come into Tipp City. Make a left at the main road inside Tipp City property, there are several pulloffs on the right hand side, a couple are only 20 yards from the river. Both of the places I mentioned are safe places, and should be close to you, since you go to Crawdaddys. 

Good luck


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

One more thing: I've heard rumors of good numbers of Channels caught off of Market St in Troy, where you live. I've never fished it, just heard stories.


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon,

Fished both places you metinoed. The river here in Troy is decent for chanel, caught a bunch from here, above the dam by the train trussle. Been a couple years since I fished at Tipp. Used to be real good, though. Got a good spot where Lost Creek enters it. Thanks,

Mike


----------

